# Lunenburg Foundry fireplace



## Bill AuCoin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been carting this around for years and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it. 
Was cast at the Lunenburg Foundry in Nova Scotia and has No 24 on it. No other identifying marks.


----------



## patrick connor (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't believe it, I have that exact fireplace. It also has 24 on it. Have you had it hooked up?  I was thinking of installing it but am missing the part at the back that adapts the oblong outlet flange to a chimney pipe. Do you have that piece? If so, would you mind describing it to me as I think that I will get it made. Is it cast or metal? What does it look like exactly?
I got mine last fall kind of for sentimental reasons as I used to live in Lunenburg and the Foundry was a pretty interesting place to go to, kind of living history.  
They had a line of stoves one of which was called a sardine stove. It was a tiny little thing meant to be used on boats. A friend of mine bought an old fishing boat with one of those stoves and we both lived aboard for a bit cooking and heating with it, great little stove.
Anyway, I can't say much about the fireplace but I would greatly appreciate it if you had any ideas on using it and specifically that part.


----------



## Duncan Murdoch (Aug 17, 2017)

I've just posted a photo of the same fireplace.  If you're still interested in hooking yours up, I could post more detailed pictures.


----------



## Susanmdstone (Nov 4, 2021)

Bill AuCoin said:


> I have been carting this around for years and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it.
> Was cast at the Lunenburg Foundry in Nova Scotia and has No 24 on it. No other identifying marks.


----------



## Susanmdstone (Nov 4, 2021)

We have the same fireplace and wonder if we have all the pieces. There are only 3 legs and no doors. We also have anchor andirons and not sure if they are part of the stove. Would be interested to learn more


----------

